# New stuff! Some fun, some not so fun



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Ripley got a new collarmania, yes I am a collar addict









Bought antlers for all the dogs which are a big hit









Exercise pen which was most exciting at first









Jersey got a new knee and haircut

















Some puppy porn


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

oh, poor baby with a brand new knee.....

are those two sleeping? the one you call puppy porn?

they are gorgeous dogs.....and your pics are super.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Ouch! ouch ouch.

Cool collar, though!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the puppy porn lol!

Ouch that knee looks painful, how's Jersey handling it?

Finally I've been dying to ask, do you work for the post office?


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

They were conked out sleeping with the porn, I had to snap a pic, they are so ridiculous and insistent on sleeping on each other or us all the time! Jersey is not happy being confined, almost 2 weeks down and at least six to go, I bought kong #3 so I'm not constantly cleaning and refilling, I've been putting ground venison or the commercial raw my ferrets hate in it for stuffer, plus bully sticks and tracheas, she's got other chews but bored of them already. We are sleeping downstairs so she's not alone or left out. All the bruising is gone now, stitches were supposed to be out yesterday but our truck broke and we had to cancel the appt so next week instead. And yes, I do work for the post office lol!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Poor girl  Lots of hugs and cuddles sent her way xoxoxoxoxoxoxox Hopefully she will be feeling a whole lot better in the long run. I think my girl has also torn her ACL........ I have been hoping her leg would heal but it just isnt happening. Damn ice.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The puppy porn shot made me laugh! Glad to hear of the new knee...sending healing thoughts for a fast and full recovery!!!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> And yes, I do work for the post office lol!


Me too! That's why I had to ask.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Great shots!:thumb:

Rhett has that exact collar!! We got it as soon as it came out...LOVE IT!!!:biggrin:

Sorry to hear about the new knee but glad to hear that it is doing good!!


----------

